# Paper Targets



## SD74D (Jul 11, 2006)

Wheres the best place to order paper targets online ? 

NFAA ( Hunter/Field ), Fita Field targets, etc


----------



## therster (Jan 14, 2010)

*Targets*

I am not sure if it is the best place to buy targets but I buy the maple leaf brand field and hunter targets at lancasterarchery.com

if that is you in the picture with the "humvee", then give 'em hell over there.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

NFAA does not sell targets. You can get the targets through Lancaster Archery. Depending on what size(s) you want you may be able to convince NCFAA to part with a few of their spares if you ask really nicely. If you are can make it to Stick and Wheel on Saturday for the shoot, we can discuss it further.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SCarson said:


> NFAA does not sell targets. You can get the targets through Lancaster Archery. Depending on what size(s) you want you may be able to convince NCFAA to part with a few of their spares if you ask really nicely. If you are can make it to Stick and Wheel on Saturday for the shoot, we can discuss it further.


Steve - what Steve said. :smile: Are you looking for enough to set up a full range or just some to practice on. Either way, I'm sure we can help you out.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

The cheapest way to buy is directly from Maple Leaf Press. Only hitch is that you have to buy minimum 100target faces total to place an order.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

as they said above lancaster or you can try www.finnwood.com, they carry a full line of targets and they are cheaper than lancaster..


----------



## SD74D (Jul 11, 2006)

Thank u all...Im just looking to get some for myself for when I practice. I will be at Stick n Wheel on sat...but not too sure of what time the shoot starts at. I will leave my place at 5am since its a 2hr drive for me

Thank u all for the responses


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SD74D said:


> Thank u all...Im just looking to get some for myself for when I practice. I will be at Stick n Wheel on sat...but not too sure of what time the shoot starts at. I will leave my place at 5am since its a 2hr drive for me
> 
> Thank u all for the responses


Least any of us can do. :thumbs_up Responded to your PM regarding S+W. Still trying to find a way to be there tomorrow. We'll see you get some targets.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Least any of us can do. :thumbs_up Responded to your PM regarding S+W. Still trying to find a way to be there tomorrow. We'll see you get some targets.


Just take some off the bales before you leave. It's not like Pat's gonna be out there for a couple of weeks after Saturday anyway.

Let me know how things work out guys. I got a stack of faces and a UPS account. I'm a donkey on the edge!!!!! <---Shrek reference for those that haven't seen it.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Just take some off the bales before you leave. It's not like Pat's gonna be out there for a couple of weeks after Saturday anyway.
> 
> Let me know how things work out guys. I got a stack of faces and a UPS account. I'm a donkey on the edge!!!!! <---Shrek reference for those that haven't seen it.


I wonder if Sarge even remembers he has a shoot tomorrow - last I heard from him he was still 3 hours from Buffalo.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I wonder if Sarge even remembers he has a shoot tomorrow - last I heard from him he was still 3 hours from Buffalo.


Probably not. You know how his mind works.







or doesn't.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> Probably not. You know how his mind works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys...i remembered alll right...set it up with Carson to run the show since my plans changed and I couldn't make it 

But since the OP asked...next time you're at S+W come and talk to me. i've got a stash of Semi-shot targets all pasted up and ready to be used again...

Spoon-carson/whoever has the extra 50cm targets...I've got 4 sets of field and i think 3 sets of hunter targets with exactly 0 50 cm faces. Who has the extras???


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> You guys...i remembered alll right...set it up with Carson to run the show since my plans changed and I couldn't make it
> 
> But since the OP asked...next time you're at S+W come and talk to me. i've got a stash of Semi-shot targets all pasted up and ready to be used again...
> 
> Spoon-carson/whoever has the extra 50cm targets...I've got 4 sets of field and i think 3 sets of hunter targets with exactly 0 50 cm faces. Who has the extras???


I got them. Let me know what ya need and I'll get them sent out to ya.


----------

